# Clovelley / Malabar Tues 18th



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Any takers on this one - conditions pending AM start ???

Mr Woppie


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm up for it Dick, conditions pending. What's it look like on that surfing site you use??


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Chris Conditions look good on my site - 10 knots 2 foot swell - wind dir NE

Hows the MM - what reel have you got on it - you'll want the Daiwa

multi coloured depth braid now like I bought - $140 - 00 OUCH !!!!!

Talk to you tomorrow - work out a plan

Woppie


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah Dick,

I'm going to put the Kix on the MM and then will be getting a 4500 bait runner from Ray's outdoors (VIP sales 26.5% off) which will then go on the Viper to downrig with. If i am not jigging but throwing big plasitcs then i can always put the Kix on the Viper.

Sounds the goods mate. Also keen for an evening session one time this week if you are up for it. Wouldn't mind Malabar for that as the landing is easier if you get caught out later than expected (although you would probably do the beach landing then at clovelly??)

Speak to you tomorrow anyway.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE AT 4.45 AM - CLOVELLEY - GIVE IT ANOTHER GO WITH MORE SECRET WEAPONS THAN AHMADINEJAD


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sorry Dick can't do tomorrow, i'm buried in paperwork. Might try to get out towards the back end of the week.
It is looking a bit blowy for the morning don't forget your sea anchor.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

HEY KERRY

THANKS FOR THE PROOOP- WIND WARNING - JUST CHECKED WIND GURU AND ITS SAYING UP TO 25 KNOTS     I LOOK AT SOME SURF REPORTS - SAYS 10 KNOTS  

SO MIGHT BE PUTTING THIS ON HOLD


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Fair call mate. Looks as though the weather is building for a few days. ( :shock: weekend was looking ok this morning on seabreeze and now it is 3.4 metre swell!! :shock: )

Happy to postone for a few days. (replied to the PM to same effect)

Cheers,

Chris


----------

